# I don't know if I dare post this



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know there is lots of info in the forums and believe me I have spent hours reading this forum and others but a big pretty please.

We are heading off on Sunday if the weather here holds we might end up in Cornwall and up to Wales BUT we plan to take passports etc with us and other than that head to the tunnel and just go.

Could anyone suggest a decent route to Andalucia or Portugal with rough driving times etc stopovers that type of thing.........we have a tom tom and a aires in english along with maps etc and approx 3 weeks to do it all in, we just want to enjoy some time relaxing etc before our busy summer season any suggestions would be really appreciated, I am sure once we have done this once it will be easy peasy.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this for your route and time 
this will also bump you up the main page so you may get more help 
chapter


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Wow - there & back in 3 weeks . . you'll be totally knackered ! we wandered down through France last year doing around 200 / 250miles a day & setting up in aires around 3 or 4pm - it took us 10 [comfortable] days to get there but only 5 to get back home, my advice is pick somewhere 'slightly' closer - say south of France where its quite a lot warmer than Cornwall !


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Wow - there & back in 3 weeks . . you'll be totally knackered ! we wandered down through France last year doing around 200 / 250miles a day & setting up in aires around 3 or 4pm - it took us 10 [comfortable] days to get there but only 5 to get back home, my advice is pick somewhere 'slightly' closer - say south of France where its quite a lot warmer than Cornwall !


Hi thanks both the last thing we want is to be totally knackered as this will probably be our last chance to chill out before being at work ourselves for the summer season................anyone else got any suggestions.

Chapter where in the south of France would you recommend ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Briarose said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - there & back in 3 weeks . . you'll be totally knackered ! we wandered down through France last year doing around 200 / 250miles a day & setting up in aires around 3 or 4pm - it took us 10 [comfortable] days to get there but only 5 to get back home, my advice is pick somewhere 'slightly' closer - say south of France where its quite a lot warmer than Cornwall !
> ...


We were talking to a chap last week who lived in France and he said he was a 4 hour drive from Spain.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Doing 55 to 60 mph most of the time i reckon Marbella takes 26 hours of driving from Dieppe. How many hours a day do you want to drive. I have done it in 2 days and taken 10.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is any use but we are travelling to Spain starting on the 17 Feb and will be doing the following route:

Calais to Forest View, L'Eesperance, Dorceau, : 230 miles
Forest View to Bordeaux 329 miles
Bordeaux to Mendigorria 210 miles
After this we go to Vilanova Park which is 286 miles and arrive on the 20 Feb.
As we are going for 6 weeks the 4 days travelling is okay but unless you wish to clock up more miles in the day then 3 weeks may not be enough.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DollarYen said:


> Doing 55 to 60 mph most of the time i reckon Marbella takes 26 hours of driving from Dieppe. How many hours a day do you want to drive. I have done it in 2 days and taken 10.


Hi we don't mind clocking on some but don't want to be doing 9-5 every day......just driving.

Marbella sounds as far as Spain 8O if we do it we will be going to Calais, we have until roughly the 5th March.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> I'm not sure if this is any use but we are travelling to Spain starting on the 17 Feb and will be doing the following route:
> 
> Calais to Forest View, L'Eesperance, Dorceau, : 230 miles
> Forest View to Bordeaux 329 miles
> ...


That doesn't sound too bad thanks.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how about tossa del mar spain easy 3 day drive see here
chapter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

chapter said:


> how about tossa del mar spain easy 3 day drive see here
> chapter


 Thanks I appreciate your help that sounds good.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

May I make a suggestion.

All motorhome owners should have a copy of Microsoft Autoroute, into which can be copied campsites from points of interest web sites. Using this journey planning is made easy, the daily stages can then be copied onto the GPS system for driving directions.

The above can be supplemented with a book of campsites, eg the Caravan Club publications, or the Asci book. Personally I also carry guide books for the counties being visited, this means that I can select the special places that will interest me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

devonidiot said:


> May I make a suggestion.
> 
> All motorhome owners should have a copy of Microsoft Autoroute, into which can be copied campsites from points of interest web sites. Using this journey planning is made easy, the daily stages can then be copied onto the GPS system for driving directions.
> 
> The above can be supplemented with a book of campsites, eg the Caravan Club publications, or the Asci book. Personally I also carry guide books for the counties being visited, this means that I can select the special places that will interest me.


Does also include sites open in winter ?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry that link is for my post code please replace with yours 
capter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

also here are a few camp site in the area see here
chapter


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The Caravan Club books give a comprehensive list of sites together with a detailed report of each supplied by members. This usually includes whether open all year or when closed.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

chapter said:


> sorry that link is for my post code please replace with yours
> capter


Hi thanks for that link very useful, and makes it a bit easier to try to calculate things...........I have put my postcode in but we were calculating approx 3 weeks from leaving folkestone, we could actually leave home later on today at a push, just trying to sort out things at home as my son will be staying here and looking after our business etc.

If the weather was going to stay as it is right now cornwall would probably be lovely lol.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Is it worth doing Wales first, then Cornwall and then a ferry ex Plymouth to Roscoff? On then through Western France. Or am I getting confused and you are going to Spain instead? It is early after all, but I will gladly come and be the resident chef if you want a travelling companion.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it worth doing Wales first, then Cornwall and then a ferry ex Plymouth to Roscoff? On then through Western France. Or am I getting confused and you are going to Spain instead? It is early after all, but I will gladly come and be the resident chef if you want a travelling companion.
> 
> Russell


You can come if you like Russell :wink: esp if you bring your dooh daa along too LOL

We could go via Plymouth from the start if we wanted to esp as I haven't actually booked anything..................thats me lol I once booked a hotel in Turkey at 6am on the morning we were due to fly LOL and everyone thought I was mad you ask Sonesta lol she kept saying I was homeless, at least in this case I am not homeless just routeless.

The only thing puts me off ferries is Phil gets seasick and then of course there are the two pooches to consider I like the idea of being with them in the MH on the tunnel.

Wish it were summer as I would love to do France in summer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Bearing in mnd you are taking the "children", I would go in the tunnel as you are all together and can have a pot of tea.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bearing in mnd you are taking the "children", I would go in the tunnel as you are all together and can have a pot of tea.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell yes that is what I thought LOL ref the children but thats what they are hey our babies.


----------

